# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  ELSA

## didier

Hopefully, such a few wind and rain showers for us.

----------


## stbartshopper

We are concerned about Gulf properties.

----------


## didier

she's headed somewhere fast!

----------


## stbartshopper

We are watching!

----------


## Karen

Just moved to the Gulf.   Oh my!!!

----------


## stbartshopper



----------


## didier

Elsa is the first hurricane to hit barbados in 65 years

----------


## JEK

Look out Florida!

----------


## Reed

> Look out Florida!




Love your weather source JEK!

----------


## stbartshopper

Storm is weakening- looks like it will be a tropical when it hits mainland-
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.orl...outputType=amp

----------


## NancySC

We're right in the way of Elsa so far in SC if stays on track.

----------


## amyb

Then you stay safe. Fingers crossed. Let us know as the storm how you are faring.

----------


## PIRATE40

> Then you stay safe. Fingers crossed. Let us know as the storm how you are faring.



..So far, Sarasota is the bulls eye....time to move the boat.....planes are safe!

----------


## JEK

> Love your weather source JEK!




 The exclusive airline of Camp King 2020 and 2021!

----------


## amyb

Have the long awaited little folk arrived?

----------


## JEK

> Have the long awaited little folk arrived?



No quite yet!

----------


## amyb

All is ready.  Let the party  and the fun  begin.

----------


## JEK

Of course the pool broke this morning. Looked out and the water level was down 10". Broken pipe. My service guys were there in 30 minutes and now we have the pool topped off and at 85º.

----------


## amyb

That is usually what happens. You can almost bet on it, right? All hands on deck..all is well.

Happened to us at so many end of summer parties. No AC, hot tub not going on, pool chemicals off!

Take deep breaths and save your strength for wonderful hugs and kisses.

----------


## Dennis

> Of course the pool broke this morning. Looked out and the water level was down 10". Broken pipe. My service guys were there in 30 minutes and now we have the pool topped off and at 85º.



Pool repair forum please.

----------


## JEK

> Pool repair forum please.



As soon as you move your recent posts to the Physical Therapy Forum

----------


## noel

Ha!
Good you got the repairs done so quickly on a holiday weekend.

----------


## JEK

> Ha!
> Good you got the repairs done so quickly on a holiday weekend.



  I've been with these guys for 20 years and have the owner's cell. Great guys.

----------


## Dennis

> I've been with these guys for 20 years and have the owner's cell. Great guys.



Yelp?

----------


## stbartshopper

We are not so fortunate to have our ‘fixes’ as quickly.

----------


## stbartshopper

Now Now! 
Don’t tease Hopper! :Big Grin:

----------


## JEK

> All is ready.  Let the party  and the fun  begin.

----------


## amyb

Oh how big Luca and Stella have gotten.Off to a great start. May this summer of 2021 be filled with fun, adventures,  laughter and love.

----------


## stbartshopper

Great Celebratory start!
Elsa has settled down.

----------


## stbartshopper

Beautiful home as well!

----------


## GramChop

> Attachment 58231

----------


## Reed

> The exclusive airline of Camp King 2020 and 2021!



And every other person arriving on Nantucket this summer.  They are well fed when leaving:)

----------


## KevinS

> And every other person arriving on Nantucket this summer.  They are well fed when leaving:)



Even Private clients need to be fed and watered!  It's great that the FBOs choose you as their caterer.

----------


## elgreaux

Let the games begin!

----------


## stbartshopper

Hammering the Gulf or hammered!

----------


## PIRATE40

Got lucky....40-50 mph wind and very little rain.......plan for worst-hope for best...we got the best!..Till the next time....

----------


## amyb

Ron,you are right..BE PREPARED is the smart approach.

----------


## JEK

Not Ron's first rodeo!

----------


## amyb

I know of 2 homes in Charleston that suffered from tree limb and wind damage and then rain soaked  their homes.

----------


## GramChop

> Got lucky....40-50 mph wind and very little rain.......plan for worst-hope for best...we got the best!..Till the next time....



 :thumb up:

----------


## stbartshopper

At Camp Hopper-
My kite flying, boat driving, frisbee throwing snd short order cooking skills have improved.

----------


## cassidain

Can we get an update on ELSA ?

----------


## elgreaux

> Can we get an update on ELSA ?



Forget about Elsa, it's Fred, Grace, and Henri we should be keeping an eye on, not for St Barth but other places might be concerned...

https://www.nytimes.com/article/trop...hurricane.html

----------


## cassidain

> Forget about Elsa, it's Fred, Grace, and Henri l



I know  :Wink-slap:

----------


## stbartshopper

Henri looks like it could cause some trouble in the northeast U.S.- still some days to go before possible landfall-

https://www.ny1.com/nyc/all-boroughs...tracking-henri

----------


## amyb

Up early, 5am, Fred brought  rain and heavy downpours on the North Shore of Long Island. Quiet now..humid.

----------


## Reed

> Up early, 5am, Fred brought  rain and heavy downpours on the North Shore of Long Island. Quiet now..humid.



Nantucket is looking to have unfavorable weather starting late Saturday with Henri.

----------


## JEK

> Nantucket is looking to have unfavorable weather starting late Saturday with Henri.



Getting busy out there. A guide to the storms.

----------


## amyb

trees and leaves  rustling and dark clouds coming in again.

Stay  safe and dry friends.

----------

